# Active Sound Coding to change engine sounds



## glideslope (Dec 25, 2014)

I was curious to know if anyone has attempted to do this. Base on this link, somebody was able to achieve having M4 sounds in his cabin. The entry for this is:

ASD_SOUND_OFF
ASD_CONFIGURATION

http://jalopnik.com/someone-hacked-their-bmw-m135i-to-sound-like-an-m4-1680812516

And I saw another poster on here said that he was able to add those active sound menu item to his iDrive that allows him to change between 4 different profiles.










Can anyone confirm if this works on 2014/2015 4 series?


----------



## imjuspiayin (Jan 14, 2015)

It works on the 428 but not the 435. I have my 428 coded to sound like an m4 right now.


----------



## glideslope (Dec 25, 2014)

imjuspiayin, really? could you make a clip and show us how it works and sound? Would love to see it in action.

Wonder why it only works on a 428 but not the 435. Sigh


----------



## KevinKim (Feb 9, 2015)

If you want to active ASD, should be change the ASD module.
the code what you wrote is not work and it is for just MINI.

In the ASD module, ASD-configuration is existed.
you can change the profile in the ASD-configuration as M4 or M5.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

glideslope said:


> I was curious to know if anyone has attempted to do this. Base on this link, somebody was able to achieve having M4 sounds in his cabin. The entry for this is:
> 
> ASD_SOUND_OFF
> ASD_CONFIGURATION
> ...


That was my photo. The menu shows up in iDrive but changing to different sound profile using that menu does not appear to do anything. To actually switch ASD to a different sound profile, you have to code the ASD module, changing Baureihe (series) and Motor (engine). I changed the ASD module in my 2014 F31 to the M4 and its engine and it definitely sounded better when i'm flooring it but i don't do that very often so i switched back to the factory sound.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

glideslope said:


> imjuspiayin, really? could you make a clip and show us how it works and sound? Would love to see it in action.
> 
> Wonder why it only works on a 428 but not the 435. Sigh


https://vimeo.com/118562689


----------



## imjuspiayin (Jan 14, 2015)

glideslope said:


> imjuspiayin, really? could you make a clip and show us how it works and sound? Would love to see it in action.
> 
> Wonder why it only works on a 428 but not the 435. Sigh


I guess they figure the 35 sounds good without it. It is a very dramatic difference once it's enabled even in comfort mode. Turning that iDrive menu on is pointless as it doesn't work. The correct way to do it is to code the engine and car in the ASD module. These are the settings I coded for get the F82 sound:

CAF - Daten - 3000 - Funktionen - F82
CAF - Daten - 3000 - Motor - S55


----------



## Dave 90TT (Sep 7, 2014)

imjuspiayin said:


> I guess they figure the 35 sounds good without it. It is a very dramatic difference once it's enabled even in comfort mode. Turning that iDrive menu on is pointless as it doesn't work. The correct way to do it is to code the engine and car in the ASD module. These are the settings I coded for get the F82 sound:
> 
> CAF - Daten - 3000 - Funktionen - F82
> CAF - Daten - 3000 - Motor - S55


Or you could, just, you know, buy an F82. Or, if that is not possible, just enjoy your car for the great automobile it is and stop trying to pretend your car something it is not.

Fake sound to make one car sound like another is akin to fake badges, or fake blow off valves, or putting a fake intercooler up front, or anything like that.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I have also an ASD in my M5 and this device produces also a fake sound inside. What should I do now? Which car should I buy to have one which is similar with the fake sound?

SCNR

CU Oliver


----------



## imjuspiayin (Jan 14, 2015)

Dave 90TT said:


> Or you could, just, you know, buy an F82. Or, if that is not possible, just enjoy your car for the great automobile it is and stop trying to pretend your car something it is not.
> 
> Fake sound to make one car sound like another is akin to fake badges, or fake blow off valves, or putting a fake intercooler up front, or anything like that.


I'm sorry your feelings were hurt.


----------



## mrblahh (Oct 9, 2006)

Dave 90TT said:


> Or you could, just, you know, buy an F82. Or, if that is not possible, just enjoy your car for the great automobile it is and stop trying to pretend your car something it is not.
> 
> Fake sound to make one car sound like another is akin to fake badges, or fake blow off valves, or putting a fake intercooler up front, or anything like that.


yeah, except bmw does this now from the factory, along with copious m badges everywhere, makes for many reasons I will not buy a bmw made after 2012


----------

